# Lance Corporal Jonathan Nash



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Lance Corporal Jonathan Nash 
*South Carolina Highway Patrol
South Carolina*
End of Watch: Saturday, September 19, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 41
*Tour of Duty:* 15 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Motorcycle accident
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, September 19, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Corporal Jonathan Nash was killed in a motorcycle accident while escorting memorial charity ride in memory of Trooper Hardy Godbold. A vehicle pulled in front of Corporal Nash's motorcycle, causing a collision.

Trooper Godbold was killed on the same roadway during a vehicle pursuit on February 28, 1992.

Corporal Nash was a U.S. Marine Corps veteran and had served with the agency for 15 years.
Related Line of Duty Deaths 
Trooper Hardy Merle Godbold
South Carolina Highway Patrol, SC
EOW: Friday, February 28, 1992
Cause of Death: Vehicle pursuit
Agency Contact Information
South Carolina Highway Patrol
10311 Wilson Boulevard
Blythewood, SC 29016

Phone: (803) 896-7920

_*Please contact the South Carolina Highway Patrol for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## John3885 (Aug 13, 2008)

RIP Sir. Thank You for your service.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Cpl. Nash.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Trooper.


----------



## sc3 (Jun 28, 2009)

RIP Cpl. Nash and Semper Fi


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace sir.


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

RIP Sir


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Rest in Peace Lance Corporal Jonathan Nash


----------

